# Fluval Spec (problems with the current)



## mhjones14 (Sep 14, 2013)

We just recently moved my Betta into a five gallon Fluval Spec, but we are having major difficulties with the filter. The current is too strong for him to swim! Even when we put it on the lowest setting it was still to strong for him. Any suggestions?


----------



## kmolski (Sep 13, 2013)

I have seen cases where people rigged part of a plastic bottle like a rainbow shape and placed it in the spout to redirect water flow


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok I don't know about your size or what type of filter it has but I have a two gallon fluval with a nozzle where the water comes out. Too strong too. I put a piece of aquarium foam over the spout and it worked but I removed it at hagens request (they say it may damage the filter) so I bought a medium size silk plant with adjustable leaves (found this out by accident) and played with it, arranging it around the filter until it reduced the water flow enough for the fish.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I got rid of the OME pump on my Spec III and replaced it with a lift tube and air pump.

Rick


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Get a Fluval pre filter sponge and put it on the output. Worked great for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Also, as he gets used to the current, he will build up his muscle and be able to swim in it better. I have one betta who plays in the current!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I did actually move the plant a little in two of them last night so there was a little more current and said "suck it up buddies, you gotta learn" lol they are beyond spoiled


----------



## NozzALa (Apr 10, 2013)

People say put a bit of sponge in there or a couple plant leaves. I have the Spec III, put it on the lowest setting and my betta loves swimming agains it. It only really flows in one area, so he can go somewhere else to avoid it.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I only covered mine because he was attacking the outflow until all his fins had been ripped apart. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NozzALa (Apr 10, 2013)

It does that? My betta does it constantly and his fins seem a big ragged. I guess I should stuff some sponge in there then?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't see what else would have chopped his tail off in just two days. It's almost regrown by now. But he was literally flaring and biting it. I turned the filter off and he was still biting it so I just covered it in sponge and it's fine now. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

What Spec exactly do you have. I have Spec V. I do not recomment to put sponge in filter/nozel as it will stress the pump and you do not want it to happen as pump anyway with time will become slightly weeker.
I created such buffer for the filter (photo attached). You need sucktion cup (bought a set of them in Michels for 2 dollors) and this plastic screen (I forgot how it is called, people use them as deviders in tank, also bought in Michaels for 99 cents) and you need fishing line. I attached banded screen to section cup and after it is done I atached it to glass on distance about 2 inches in front of filter nozle. Screen facing the water flow. It never felss off the glass and is pretty safe for fish. I washed it every time I clearned the tank.
You can attach a sponge to sucktion cup too. I used sponge first but I wanted some water movement so I changed it for screen.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

When people are talking about sponges for the Spec, they're referring to putting one of these over the nozzle: http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-A1387-...39119&sr=8-1&keywords=fluval+prefilter+sponge


----------



## southernmdman (Sep 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried using the pump for a Spec II or III in the Spec V? The Spec II and III have a lower GPH then the Spec V pump.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

southernmdman said:


> Has anyone tried using the pump for a Spec II or III in the Spec V? The Spec II and III have a lower GPH then the Spec V pump.


I just got rid of the pump all together and drive the filter with air, kind a like a build in sponge filter. It work well

Rick


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Beware of blocking the outflow with a sponge. I sent hagen a picture of doing just that and they said the technical ppl needed to review it. Days later they came back and said they did not recommend it because reducing the flow could damage the pump. I would suspect if you tried it and wrecked the pump (I can't see it but) I would assume it wouldn't be cover under warranty. The plant trick works well for me, looks good inn the tank, and gives the fish somewhere else to rest.


----------



## southernmdman (Sep 1, 2013)

Inspiration hit me, and buffered the flow on my Spec V. Took some of that plastic canvas from MICHAELS, and zip tied a loop of it around the nozzle, and placed foam in it. Does a great job with the current, without any back pressure on the pump. I need to trim down a little more so it doesn't look so bad, but it works GREAT!!!


----------



## galtgirl (Sep 25, 2013)

I cut a slit in a small square piece of Fluval AquaClear foam and put it over the outflow nozzle. You can feel the flow but the water is very calm. The foam has large cells so I don't think it causes much backpressure on the pump.
Bob seems very happy with it and he ignores the outflow.


----------

